# I found a flea on Lily...do I go to the vet?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you take dogs to the vet for fleas or is there home treatment I can do?  where can I buy stuff?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

It seems from google lol that Leo's having an allergic reaction to the fleas???? @[email protected] now what?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

go to the vet and buy your flea treatment( you'll probably wanna give him a bath before you put it on). so bath him then give him a quick rub down in skin so soft from avon it leaves his coat shiny and repels fleas a little bit. the next day put the flea meds on him. we use advantage II hope that helps


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Do you take dogs to the vet for fleas or is there home treatment I can do?  where can I buy stuff?


No. You don't have to go to the vet just go to petsmart or Petco and get some frontline or some of that other pesticide to put on your dog. You can bathe them with some dawn dish soap. I used to use it for kittens and young pups who had fleas when I was a groomer. Its very gentle and you don't want to overload your pups with chemicals. You also may want to treat your house or you will never get rid of the problem. Try to find some natural products to use in the home.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pet friendly way to get rid of fleas and ticks in your home or yard

Essential Oils
True cinnamon oil contains a combination of cinnamaldehyde, which makes up approximately 90 percent of the oil by volume and gives cinnamon its flavor; eugenol, which is also found in cloves and is often used as a dental anesthetic; and anethole, which gives anise and black licorice its flavor. All three of these are fairly environmentally friendly, and they all kill bugs. However, many commercially available cinnamon oils contain only cinnamaldehyde, which kills fleas but not necessarily ticks. However, the smell burns the bugs' scent receptors and eyes, so it does tend to drive them away. Simply mix an ounce of cinnamon oil into a half-gallon of horticultural oil and spray it in an inconspicuous place to make sure the mixture won't burn your grass. Afterward, load the mixture into a sprayer and apply it to the lawn and other affected areas.

Read more: Green Yard Spray for Fleas & Ticks | eHow.com Green Yard Spray for Fleas & Ticks | eHow.com

my mom works at a preschool and the pest control companies have to use nontoxic stuff cause of the kids so i know that the anise one works. would visit my mom at work and the whole school would smell like black licorice


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well we share the yard with his parents so idk if were allowed to treat outside. Do I just call like an exterminator like I did with termites?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I just don't know where the fleas came from? So idk where I would spray? I think an exterminator might work better... I also have 2 cats... should I treat them as well even if they have no symptoms?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dawn dish soap works great for fleas!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Should I clean the carpet with dawn dish soap as well then? Also - can Lily still get spayed with fleas? Our vet said yes but I want to make sure...I am hoping performance kennels (idk her name I think its lisa or something) replies to this thread!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I just don't know where the fleas came from? So idk where I would spray? I think an exterminator might work better... I also have 2 cats... should I treat them as well even if they have no symptoms?


You will be exposing them and yourself to alot of chemicals and you will need to leave the house for the day.....along with your animals. Are you sure it was a flea? Do your cats go out? You also have to becareful which flea and tick repellent you get for your dogs skin. There are some that are highly toxic to cats if they come in contact. I personally just stay away from all that crap. Don't use and never will. Thankfully fleas aren't common where I live. All my years owning dogs and never had an issue although my dogs aren't yard dogs either.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My cats are inside cats. I think my dogs got it from chickens or something. Does any dawn work or does it have to be a specific scent or type? I only have the pink kind with soothing oils so idk if I need to buy a different one. My vet told me to get Advantix.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Just get the plain old blue dawn. That's all I ever used


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you! I'm paranoid about them spreading before I get home from work and have a chance to go to the store...will 8 hours make a huge difference?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its flea season they can live outside and be brought in just from playing in the yard its common. they dont live very long off a host so the ones in yur carpet unless they can get a host will die off soon , best bet is to vaccum or just shampoo the carpets no need for the chemical sprays IMO { we tried that last year and they didnt work that well} if you are going to use a chemical flea treatment for your dog IMO best ones are frontline and advantage the chep ones from walmart arent worth it better to pay the money for the good ones { we bought the cheap ones and my cat had a reaction to it he got seriously ill}. I found last year we started out dogs on garlic and brewers yeast tabs and that is what worked for our dogs they get it everyday and I swear by it , but that is up to you some say they dint have a change.If you keep ontop of the treatments you shouldnt have to worry about them comming back just remember to get your cats treated as well , even though they are inside if the dog has brought them in already they will be effected.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Where can I purchase the garlic and brewers? And thank you all so much for being very helpful!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i get them just at the pet stores , read the directions I think the one we get its 1 pill for evey 10lbs so it may seem alot { well in your case proabably not lol , with loki it seemed alot lol}


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i dont think spraying the yard with natrual essential oils would be a problem or giving the house a little spray. when in doubt ask i guess. they're only harmful to fleas


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

I dont think the parents will mind if you spray for fleas. The last thing you want is a flea outbreak, they are hard to get controll of once you have an outbreak. you will want to stay ontop of the fleas untill they are gone the best way to not have them is start your dogs on a flea treatment plan before the fleas have a chance to breakout. Fleas can live dormant and they hatch out when they feel vibrations. Your vet if they notice fleas can give her a pill I think its called capstar Im not sure but it will kill all fleas and she can have her surgery.
We have already started out dogs on the brewers yeast and garlic I got 1000 tablets for 8.$ at petsmart when using my petperks card. My dogs love them hey hear the bottle and they come running!
Hope this helps
angie


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to go get some of those from petsmart tonight since its right next to my gym. We already gave both cats and dogs a flea bath with cinnamon stuff from petco, plus used flea spray on them both, plus frontline, and cleaned their kennels with dawn.... tomorrow I'm going to scrub the carpets with dawn....so far so good. I'm hoping they don't come back o__o its not cheap...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

How can I tell if all of the fleas are gone? My vet said frontline is spread throughout their fur using their natural oils...however Leo is still itching? His fur is growing back though. I haven't gotten the tablets yet as my vet said to wait 7 to 10 days after Lily's spay to begin them.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Is a flea comb absolutely necessary? Since the fleas and eggs will be dead? Or does it just help reduce itching?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you can check for fleas I usually check just above the tail they tend to like that area I find lol, and just brush the hair backwards and keep an eye out for them. I do have a flea comb that I use every other day just to make sure there are non they are easy to use and the dogs love the 1 on 1 attention lol


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi sorry for bringing up a a thread from a month ago, but i've checked my backyard for fleas and nothing i had my nephew canvas the yard with a white bed sheet for an hour and no fleas jumped on the sheets, i'm thinking it's the field where i let santino run around. i combed him last night and this morning i found a total of 6 fleas on him i found the 4 on his tail area. anyways i'm getting his flea meds today and giving him a bath when i get home from work later today. 

My question is will the meds prevent the fleas that jump on him outside from ever live out their life cycle ? 

I have vacuumed and changed my sheets as well. i don't want to bomb the whole house cause it's friken huge. i have noticed after flea combing him and getting the fleas off he hasn't gone for his tail in the past 24hrs. 

This heat we got all of a sudden in so.cal just made it very irritating not just for me but for the pooch.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

We gave our dogs frontline and we have not seen fleas reappear in the past month. It kills all the existing eggs and live fleas on them. It also helps get rid of lice or ticks  and we have been giving them the brewyers and yeast b12 vitamins daily.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Also are you sure its fleas? Sometimes if your dog is lighter in color dirt particles can look like fleas lol. But yes, frontline will protect your dog for a month. I think the package comes with 3 - 6 months worth depending on which one you choose. You shouldn't have to bomb the house or call an exterminator just vacuum/mop/sweep daily to get rid of any dead fleas or eggs that will fall off of your dog.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

after putting on the meds he seems fine, i had him outside withing a couple of hrs. running around and not licking his tail i combed him again and found nothing. but yeah they were fleas on him yesterday  i had my nephew do another sweep around 3 which was incredibly hot out and nothing, so i'm now guessing it's the areas where we walk. i'm going to do a lawn soaking this weekend just to make sure. last year i didn't see any of this on him but i got him last September and it wasn't that hot last year. all that :rain: last year just made our back yard a lovely smorgasbord of insects and tons of birds that are feasting on the bounty. 

as far as the yeast and b12, i put 2 tsp of olive oil in his food, he eats Orijen adult, chk and fish and i add some freeze dried raw meat :either lamb or duck and goose, so his coat is pretty darn shiny and he has soft skin. he's just upset that he can't go on the bed cause of the meds, but his bedding's are clean and has some flea repellent as well. he's now chilling in the room w/ ac so he's loving life atm. :woof:

thanks for all the info on this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I was told it's more of an issue with eggs than the fleas themselves. They will jump on and bite but the frontline is in his blood and will die when he bites. If you get a tiny comb to look for the eggs themselves not just a couple of fleas...


----------



## ChaosAPBT (Dec 19, 2009)

I used frontline plus with no problems what so ever. I used Advantix II and it burned the crap out of my dogs skin and made him drop some of his coat in the area I applied it. It is gaining a bad reputation fast if you read up on it.

All in all I would actually suggest going to your vet so you can get a oral treatment.
Just a heads up for anyone else reading this thread since its been bumped back up.


----------

